
Tech Workers Get Choosy About Changing Jobs - muddyrivers
http://www.wsj.com/articles/tech-workers-get-choosy-about-changing-jobs-1458086282
======
seattle_spring
> The average pay for tech jobs in the San Francisco and San Jose metro areas
> was $197,411 in 2015, according to labor-market analysis firm Economic
> Modeling Specialists International. The average value of equity stakes held
> by engineers, product managers and data scientists was $236,066 in February,
> according to Paysa Inc., which tracks compensation for those professions.

That's the first time I've seen realistic compensation numbers on an article
like this.

